# Lunch at Tammy's



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Tammy beat me to the punch with posting pix but I thought I'd add some of mine. Tyler and I had a wonderful time and Tammy's a great hostess. I love this shot of Tammy with Tyler.









And I like this one of all of us. (tyler, emma, benny)









As I said in Tammy's post, when she banished Ben and Emma to their bed while we had lunch, I put Tyler in there too. They were so cute that we dropped our sandwiches and grabbed our cameras. 
Everyone here seemed to get with the program. (Tyler, Emma, Benny)

















Then Tyler decided to stick his tongue out at our shooting. Look how devoted Benny looks though.:wub:









Then he just figured he'd go on strike.









Tyler: Oh just look at those two kissing up for treats. :angry:









I liked this in black and white and the way it shows off their coats.









Oh great. Now they've got us on the couch!!:w00t: (Emma, Tyler, Benny)

















Here's Princess Emma on her couch arm throne. :wub:









Loved Tammy's fenced in backyard. Tyler rarely gets to go out without a leash so he loved this. He was leading the way.









Loved the light (Tyler and Emma)








Benny's wondering where Tyler's taking him. :HistericalSmiley:








That's it. We loved our little adventure. :chili::chili: Hope you did too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love these pics Sue!!! Looks like you all had sooo much fun! That first picture of Tammy and Tyler is adorable...you sure that's not Benny!? Tyler and Benny sure do look a lot alike!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Love these pics Sue!!! Looks like you all had sooo much fun! That first picture of Tammy and Tyler is adorable...you sure that's not Benny!? Tyler and Benny sure do look a lot alike!


Oh gosh. Now you've got me wondering.:blink: I thought it was Tyler but maybe it's Benny. They do look so much alike. I guess Tammy will know whom she was holding. :brownbag:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Oh how fun Sue! :chili: I had to figure out who was who at first. I love all your pictures. Thanks for sharing. They are all so beautiful. That does it, I am growing Sammie's hair long. *


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can tell who is who. All those grand beauties have their own faces. Yep. Everyone is totally kissable, II so want to lavish each of them with kisses, but hey,, they wouldn't like it all that much...unless I had tuna breath. Come on little buddies, I just ate some yummy tuna...kiss kiss?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, those are great pictures. All the fluffs looked like they were enjoying each others company. Nothing like fluff overload:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great pictures, Sue! Looks like a good time was had by all. I'm jealous of the pups all getting along so well. Bonnie in bed with two other fluffs? A dream, or a nightmare, lol!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow those are so really great pictures! The fluffs look BEAUTIFUL as well as the ladies!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures! All the pups look wonderful, you ladies do such a good job on your babies!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fabulous pics...looks like a fun time was had by all!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh look at tyler on this one, absolutey precious :wub:









fabulous pictures. I bet you had a great, great time alltogether. I am happy for you, that you could all meet up thank you for sharing.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful ladies and beautiful fluffs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SUE! I love your pics!!!!! I actually uploaded some of your pics on FB b/c they came out so great! 

That first pic is actually me holding Benny! Our boys do look so alike. I had text a pic of the 3 of them to my Mother and she couldn't tell the boys apart. 

It was so cute when all 3 of them sat in the bed while we ate lunch. Erik and I started sending them to their kitchen bed while we eat b/c Emma does her begging twirl. Loved how we got Tyler to join them. So sweet!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, really great pictures! The three of them are just so cute together as well as the five of you!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed looking through your shots, Sue! 

Three very precious babies and two stunning mommy's! Just a perfect day! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow you even had a gorgeous day for your lunch play date. Truly a perfect afternoon. I love that all 3 remembered each other. Aren't they just amazing?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had so much fun looking at all the pictures! :aktion033:Thanks for sharing. I'm very envious of those of you who live close enough to each other to have play dates or meet at shows. I'm feeling a bit isolated here in the midwest!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just look at all those cutie babies!!! Looks like yall had a great time


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I swear that Benny, Tyler...and Jett are all brothers! They all look so much alike, it's uncanny!!!! 


So did you ever get to eat? :HistericalSmiley: 

Can't wait to see all the pups in person again here in June!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sue, what great pictures. It sure looks like it was a great day.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pics Sue!! I love that Tyler went on strike, that's something Daisy would do!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

They look so great together! I wish Bibu and Kissy were there too! I think they would all have a blast. Although I would be concerned about Bibu around Emma. He's kind of let me know he really thinks she is beautiful but he's still a little shy about it...:wub::wub: Who knows....maybe sooner than later??? :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What sweethearts! I have malt coat envy - Hunter's got such a cottony coat and all three of these beauties have such silky looking coats!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What fun! Love all the pups and especially some of the looks Tyler is giving you all. LOL. And doesn't it look more like a summer day than mid winter? I love this winter weather.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What fun!!!! It looks like you all had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, all 5 of you!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Love these pics Sue!!! Looks like you all had sooo much fun! That first picture of Tammy and Tyler is adorable...you sure that's not Benny!? Tyler and Benny sure do look a lot alike!


Oh gosh, Nida. You were right. It was Benny. :brownbag: How embarrassing but it really does show how alike they look. 


Sammie said:


> *Oh how fun Sue! :chili: I had to figure out who was who at first. I love all your pictures. Thanks for sharing. They are all so beautiful. That does it, I am growing Sammie's hair long. *


Kandis -- thanks so much. You mentioned growing Sammie's hair long but Tammy and I have our dogs in the shortest cuts they've been in. :HistericalSmiley:


Sylie said:


> I can tell who is who. All those grand beauties have their own faces. Yep. Everyone is totally kissable, II so want to lavish each of them with kisses, but hey,, they wouldn't like it all that much...unless I had tuna breath. Come on little buddies, I just ate some yummy tuna...kiss kiss?


Sylvia - you're a riot. Tyler's not big on fish but if you had some lamb or filet mignon breath, he'd be all over you. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> Sue, those are great pictures. All the fluffs looked like they were enjoying each others company. Nothing like fluff overload:chili::chili::chili:


Thanks, Lynda. Gee, I was thinking you have more Maltese in your house than Tammy's and mine together. :thumbsup:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What great pictures, Sue! Looks like a good time was had by all. I'm jealous of the pups all getting along so well. Bonnie in bed with two other fluffs? A dream, or a nightmare, lol!


Linda - I bet Bonnie would have been fine. I think sometimes they surprise us with doing things we don't expect. I think it would have been a dream


Furbabies mom said:


> Wow those are so really great pictures! The fluffs look BEAUTIFUL as well as the ladies!!!!


Thanks so much Deb.


LuvMyBoys said:


> Great pictures! All the pups look wonderful, you ladies do such a good job on your babies!


Thanks Laura. Now that Tyler's haircut is shorter I don't do all that much. He just happens to have great hair. 


TLR said:


> Fabulous pics...looks like a fun time was had by all!!!!


Thanks, Tracey. It was. :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, great pictures! I loved seeing you all together and seeing the pups having such a good time. Everyone's lookin' good! :wub:
You couldn't find three cuter pups.:wub:
Thanks for sharing your afternoon with Tammy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HEINI said:


> awwhh look at tyler on this one, absolutey precious :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky - I really wish that you and Heini didn't live so far away from us. I'm dying to meet both of you. :hugging:


MoonDog said:


> Beautiful ladies and beautiful fluffs!


Thanks, Robin.


mom2bijou said:


> SUE! I love your pics!!!!! I actually uploaded some of your pics on FB b/c they came out so great!
> 
> That first pic is actually me holding Benny! Our boys do look so alike. I had text a pic of the 3 of them to my Mother and she couldn't tell the boys apart.
> 
> It was so cute when all 3 of them sat in the bed while we ate lunch. Erik and I started sending them to their kitchen bed while we eat b/c Emma does her begging twirl. Loved how we got Tyler to join them. So sweet!


Oh, Tammy. I'm so embarrassed not knowing my own boy. :brownbag::brownbag: I was looking for his harness which is a hint but just thought his hair was covering it. They're brothers from another mother, and father. :HistericalSmiley: I loved their bed timeout. 


donnad said:


> Sue, really great pictures! The three of them are just so cute together as well as the five of you!


Thanks, Donna. The time went by way too fast.


Alexa said:


> I really enjoyed looking through your shots, Sue!
> 
> Three very precious babies and two stunning mommy's! Just a perfect day!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra - like Becky and Heini, you and Ullana are so far away and we really wish we could have play dates with all our fluffs together. We need a world get together.:chili:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wow you even had a gorgeous day for your lunch play date. Truly a perfect afternoon. I love that all 3 remembered each other. Aren't they just amazing?


Crystal - yes, we really lucked out with the weather. It's been such a strange winter with it freezing one day and springlike the next. Really drives me crazy but this was one of the good days. I loved the natural light on the kids and the grass.


educ8m said:


> I had so much fun looking at all the pictures! :aktion033:Thanks for sharing. I'm very envious of those of you who live close enough to each other to have play dates or meet at shows. I'm feeling a bit isolated here in the midwest!


Thanks, Deb. You really aren't close by anyone else are you? Well you know what that means.... move. :chili::chili: Should I start looking at apartments in NYC? :HistericalSmiley:


Summergirl73 said:


> Just look at all those cutie babies!!! Looks like yall had a great time


Thanks, Bridget. I don't know if the fluffs or Tammy and I had the best time.


The A Team said:


> I swear that Benny, Tyler...and Jett are all brothers! They all look so much alike, it's uncanny!!!!
> 
> 
> So did you ever get to eat? :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


Pat - you're right about Benny, Tyler and Jett. They've all got the same look. Can't wait until the puppy party. :aktion033::aktion033:


revakb2 said:


> Sue, what great pictures. It sure looks like it was a great day.


Thanks, Reva. You would have loved it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Great pics Sue!! I love that Tyler went on strike, that's something Daisy would do!!!


I know, Steph. I think he did the same thing last year when we took pix. Beeny and Emma were sitting up astutely and Tyler was doing the equivalent of an eye roll - when's this going to be over?:HistericalSmiley:


Bibu said:


> They look so great together! I wish Bibu and Kissy were there too! I think they would all have a blast. Although I would be concerned about Bibu around Emma. He's kind of let me know he really thinks she is beautiful but he's still a little shy about it...:wub::wub: Who knows....maybe sooner than later??? :w00t:


Emma's a little toughie with Tyler. She was growling at him and barking when we first got together but then she got over it. I guess she figured she better get Tyler in line since she was outnumbered with her brother and him. Hope to meet Bibu and Kissy one day. 


Hunter's Mom said:


> What sweethearts! I have malt coat envy - Hunter's got such a cottony coat and all three of these beauties have such silky looking coats!


Just think about their coats when they're long though, Erin. A nightmare to get the matts out of. Although I guess that's all coats. :blink:


Maglily said:


> What fun! Love all the pups and especially some of the looks Tyler is giving you all. LOL. And doesn't it look more like a summer day than mid winter? I love this winter weather.


Brenda - it really does look more like a summer day. It was still cool out but not freezing cold and of course,the sun always helps


maggieh said:


> What fun!!!! It looks like you all had a wonderful time!!!


Maggie, we certainly did


KAG said:


> Absolutely stunning, all 5 of you!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Thanks, Kerry. Of course your girls and you have cornered the market on stunning. 


njdrake said:


> Sue, great pictures! I loved seeing you all together and seeing the pups having such a good time. Everyone's lookin' good! :wub:
> You couldn't find three cuter pups.:wub:
> Thanks for sharing your afternoon with Tammy.


Thanks so much, Jane. Tammy's the hostess with the mostest and her fluffs are the sweetest. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

these are some fun pictures that you took, awesome Sue. I loved them. I saw the ones Tammy shared and loved them too. I am glad that you got the time to hang out together


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally I can see your pics!!:chili: Just awesome-I love, love, love them!:chili: Two beautiful ladies and three gorgeous Malts-as Pat says, "Life is good!":wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bibu said:


> They look so great together! I wish Bibu and Kissy were there too! I think they would all have a blast. Although I would be concerned about Bibu around Emma. He's kind of let me know he really thinks she is beautiful but he's still a little shy about it...:wub::wub: Who knows....maybe sooner than later??? :w00t:


 Emma is blushing, but she needs to act like a lady more often! She was acting awfully rude towards Tyler both times she has seen him. She adores her Benny, but another boy comes around and she forgets her manners! :w00t:


The A Team said:


> I swear that Benny, Tyler...and Jett are all brothers! They all look so much alike, it's uncanny!!!!
> 
> 
> So did you ever get to eat? :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


 I agree 100%. Those 3 boys could all be brothers! Loved the pics at your house last year of all 3 of them together. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh, Nida. You were right. It was Benny. :brownbag: How embarrassing but it really does show how alike they look.
> 
> Kandis -- thanks so much. You mentioned growing Sammie's hair long but Tammy and I have our dogs in the shortest cuts they've been in. :HistericalSmiley
> 
> ...


----------

